# Spousal visa with endorsement to work - where can I follow up



## Bondnote (Dec 10, 2016)

I am a permanent resident with ID. My wife is on a visitor's visa. She received an employment offer, and applied for a work endorsement on her visa in June 2019.

Since then she has been following up with VFS and they keep on telling her it is still being processed.
1. How long does it normally take to get a work endorsement if you are on a spousal visa?
2. Is there a Dept of Home Affairs telephone number and email address that we can use to follow up directly with DHA?

Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## ray_mbchb (Dec 3, 2019)

Bondnote said:


> I am a permanent resident with ID. My wife is on a visitor's visa. She received an employment offer, and applied for a work endorsement on her visa in June 2019.
> 
> Since then she has been following up with VFS and they keep on telling her it is still being processed.
> 1. How long does it normally take to get a work endorsement if you are on a spousal visa?
> ...



They say these can take up to 3 months.... 

The number to call is 080 0601190 that's the number I use to follow up on permit progress... Hope they can assist you.

Best of luck.


----------



## Bondnote (Dec 10, 2016)

ray_mbchb said:


> They say these can take up to 3 months....
> 
> The number to call is 080 0601190 that's the number I use to follow up on permit progress... Hope they can assist you.
> 
> Best of luck.


Thanks a lot. I will try that number

It has been 8 months since my wife submitted her application. I thought by now they would have made a decision, even if it's a rejection.


----------



## ray_mbchb (Dec 3, 2019)

Bondnote said:


> Thanks a lot. I will try that number
> 
> It has been 8 months since my wife submitted her application. I thought by now they would have made a decision, even if it's a rejection.


8 months?! Completely unacceptable...! How do they expect us as spouses to live normal lives here in SA?! What employer will wait 8 months for an endorsement to be processed...?!

I am in a similar situation, my wife is South African. I am on a relatives permit but employers won't give me a job without a work permit... But I need a job to get an endorsement to work :smash: Catch 22 situation... LOL


----------



## RobynLeila (Mar 7, 2020)

Bondnote said:


> I am a permanent resident with ID. My wife is on a visitor's visa. She received an employment offer, and applied for a work endorsement on her visa in June 2019...


Bondnote, when you say your wife was on a visitor visa when she applied for her 11(6), did you mean a 3 month visitor visa or a relatives visa? 

I'm wanting to know if we can apply for an 11(6) for my son-in-law while he is here in SA on a visitor (holiday) visa.

And if he can apply on a holiday visa, isn't he then here illegally while he waits for the outcome of his application?

Eight months seems outrageous!


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

You will not be able to apply for your son in law if he is on a visitors visa (3 months visitors visa). The rule which allows one to change from a visitors visa (3 months visitors visa) to another visa type is only applicable to a SPOUSE or CHILDREN of permanent residents or citizens. A son on law is not included in the rule


----------



## RobynLeila (Mar 7, 2020)

jollem said:


> You will not be able to apply for your son in law if he is on a visitors visa (3 months visitors visa). The rule which allows one to change from a visitors visa (3 months visitors visa) to another visa type is only applicable to a SPOUSE or CHILDREN of permanent residents or citizens. A son on law is not included in the rule


Jollem, wait did you read my original message? My son-in-law is married to my daughter (an SA Citizen) and he wants to apply for a spouse visa. My question (among many others) was whether he can do this from SA on a holiday visa. I'm the one doing all the research


----------



## ray_mbchb (Dec 3, 2019)

RobynLeila said:


> Jollem, wait did you read my original message? My son-in-law is married to my daughter (an SA Citizen) and he wants to apply for a spouse visa. My question (among many others) was whether he can do this from SA on a holiday visa. I'm the one doing all the research


Hey, I think you can apply here in SA, there have been some recent changes to the rules. As mentioned by Jollem.

Unfortunately for me, I had to go back to the UK to get my relatives permit (I did that in March of 2019, took me 6 weeks from submission to collection).


----------



## B.C.T. (Mar 5, 2020)

ray_mbchb said:


> Hey, I think you can apply here in SA, there have been some recent changes to the rules. As mentioned by Jollem.
> 
> Unfortunately for me, I had to go back to the UK to get my relatives permit (I did that in March of 2019, took me 6 weeks from submission to collection).


I read there was a court order allowing to apply in country/ change status in country...came a little late to help me...something about a violation of human rights to make folks go back to their home country....

On the flip side my relatives visa took only 2 weeks in the USA...but I had to drive back to D.C. ( from Florida) twice to get it right.


----------



## RobynLeila (Mar 7, 2020)

B.C.T. said:


> On the flip side my relatives visa took only 2 weeks in the USA...but I had to drive back to D.C. ( from Florida) twice to get it right.


That's great news. My SIL will also be applying in DC. And the quicker, the better.


----------

